# Checking Footfall prior to normal opening times



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How often have you checked footfall at your location at times outside of your core opening hours?

I am constantly surprised at the number of cafes I walk past between 0700 and 0830 that are closed, potentially missing the bulk of the commuting traveller / before work trade.

Cafes that opened earlier in these locations were pretty busy and woudl appear to be comfortably covering costs of doing so.

There is a cafe in Manchester I am trying to get to and I know that the period bwteen 0745 and 0830 sees good traffic numbers past/near their door (and have monitored this over several weeks) but the cafe does not open until 0830, leaving the kiosks at stations and nearby chain stores to mop up their business.


----------

